# Ibsp 01/01/06



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Fished the park yesterday.A tradition I try to keep going every year.Meet some friends,get the new year's permit,and run the beach for a few hours.Managed to land 7 shorts,biggest just under 24!
23 7/8" 
Metal and teasers.
Good luck to all in the New Year!

Steve


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go......*

Good job......


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the report Steve!


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey you sudsrat from SOL?? If it is this is NJJB, nice plugs in the plug pass 

Good to hear somebody is catchen some feesh 

-Jeff


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry think Im thinken of the wrong guy


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Ya got the right guy screamendrag!

It's Steve.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Ahhhh,don't know Sarge.
Over there I'm rat with 2 t's=ratt

Steve


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Howz'bout dat?

There is two of yooz!

Other one is a "Professional Kite Flier."

Now _that's_ a job! Hope they're fishin kites


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice to hear someones getting out there...

Good job!!!!


----------

